# Baby Hippo is here! Alfry è papà!



## moodywop

_*Take comfort in this, all of you female fans of Alfry - you may not stand a chance but there is still hope for your daughters *_


_*Tanti, tanti auguri al papà e alla mamma e una carezza ad Alfry junior *_


_*con affetto*_


_*Carlo*_


----------



## Elisa68

Un altro sciupafemmine!  Meno male che mia figlia sarà troppo vecchia per lui! 

Tantissimi auguri a te e alla tua famiglia.

Elisa.


----------



## ElaineG

> Meno male che mia figlia sarà troppo vecchia per lui!


 
Non essere sicura!  Like father, like son....

Auguri auguri auguri.  Spero che lo squalo sia bene!


----------



## cuchuflete

Auguri Alfry! Benvenuto al forero nuovo, Alfridito!​


----------



## la reine victoria

What wonderful news Alfry!​ 
_Many Congratulations_​ 
_and_​ 
_Love to you all._​ 
_** * * * * * * ** _​ 



_A small gift for baby Alfry._
_x x x x_​ 



_LRV_​


----------



## DesertCat

Congratulations!  That is great news, Alfry.  

And another gift:
http://www.epoad.com/growup/products/7862.jpg

~Alice


----------



## Lancel0t

Congratulations Alfry!


----------



## coppergirl

*Congratulations to the WRF's most famous hippo on the birth of his first little hippo!*

*With best wishes to you and your family at this most wonderful time!*


----------



## lsp

Alfry, I can't think of a better way to improve the world than to have you raise its newest addition. I wish you and your family a lifetime of love, health and happiness.
Lsp


----------



## belén

Congratulations Alfry!!! Here is a gift for the new family member, he has to learn about his roots 

Un abrazo,

Belén


----------



## Alfry

Grazie a tutti, siete meravigliosi 

Thank you very much, 

There's no word to describe what this means to me and my partner so I will not try.

It's sort of like being in love again but, this time, it is a thousand times stronger 

Grazie ancora a tutti.


----------



## combustion

*CONGRATULAZIONI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
*Io non ho molte parole... sbaciucchialo un po' anche per me...!*
*ceci*


----------



## Eugin

No wonder why Alfry was "cronically sempre in ritardo" for the congrats` posts!!!!  He had more important businesses to take care of!!!   

Well, then: *CONGRATULATIONS ON YOUR FINEST ACHIEVEMENT SO FAR*!!! 

I was lucky enough to catch a glimpse of what should you be doing lately... have a look!!! ​ 
*ENJOY THESE UNIQUE PRECIOUS MOMENTS, ALF!!!! *

*COMPLIMENTI!!!  *


----------



## Chaska Ñawi

Alfry, I am so happy for the three of you!

Thank you for sharing your joy with us.

wishing you the very best,
Chaska


----------



## Saoul

HO VISTO SOLO ADESSO! 

Congratulazioni Alfry. E benvenuto al piccolo, su questo pianeta!


----------



## danalto

...e facciamo anche gli auguri ufficiali!
un abbraccione virtuale a tutti e tre!

YourPersonalConsultantOnLine


----------



## Jana337

Carissimo Alfry, 
sono in ritardo
 perché non ho avuto tempo 
di seguire Congrats recentemente. 

Ciònonostante - AUGURI AFFETTUOSISSIMI! 

Inoltre spero che abbiate scelto il nome che ti avevo suggerito. 


Jana​


----------



## danalto

Jana337 said:
			
		

> CInoltre spero che abbiate scelto il nome che ti avevo suggerito.
> 
> 
> Jana​


Asdrubale?


----------

